
PyBites Code Challenge #01 review – making it more Pythonic - bbelderbos
http://pybit.es/challenge01_codereview.html
======
bbelderbos
put some more process in place:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352447)

